

How to Outmarket and Dominate Your Better Funded Competitors - il
http://insight.io/blog/2011/01/how-to-outmarket-your-better-funded-competitor/

======
Kilimanjaro
I am working on a startup that will compete with many well-funded billion
dollar startups and we need all the advice we can get.

~~~
il
You're probably not the only one.

Shoot me an email- I have some data for your space that might be tremendously
useful.

~~~
Kilimanjaro
Thanks Ilya, just sent you an email. We are entering the already crowded
market of local deals. Any advice is greatly appreciated.

~~~
mayank
Would you mind if I ask why? I'm honestly curious about whether you guys
either (a) have a competitive advantage over the likes of Groupon (and Google
too, apparently, after today), or (b) with the $6 billion offer, just want to
get a slice of the pie. For the record, I don't think there's anything wrong
with either one -- just curious.

~~~
Kilimanjaro
Because there is one service I would use everyday nobody offers today, not
even groupon, google, etc.

No matter where I am, I want to look at my iPhone and see what deals for lunch
at the nearest Chili's, Cheesecake Factory, Houstons, etc. based on
geolocation. If I am looking for the newest pair of Nikes, know who's got them
around me for the best price.

Local deals, long tail, one to one, geolocation, all in one. That's a multi
billion dollar business, untamed...

~~~
loganfrederick
In case you haven't seen it, I'd look at <http://milo.com> . Not quite what
you're describing, but based on similar premises. They were acquired by eBay
not too long ago for $70 million. At least eBay sees value in local shopping
as you described it.

------
antihero
This is a really interesting blog. I've e-mailed you, and from a dev who has
never really made a site popular (other than getting some Chinese restaurant
site to the top of google search by pure chance), it's given me some wicked
ideas already.

I've e-mailed with a few specific questions, just my parents aren't doing too
good right now, and while I can't help them financially, I can possibly use
the skills to bring my stepdad more business.

------
idlewords
I like the quote from Macchiavelli about entrepreneurship. Gives you a clear
heads-up about the level of drivel to follow.

~~~
DanielH
I highly doubt that this quote is really from Macchiavelli, as in his writings
entrepreneurship is not touched in any way.

------
felix0702
That's a clever tactics. I'll definitely laugh out loud if I find competitor's
weakness and learn what works with their own money. However, competition is
dynamic. Wining one battle is not wining a war. Would love to read your other
creative tactics.

------
thinkwise
reading your post gave me a serious sense of synchronicity. I have been
researching this same opportunity and have come up with a number of
assumptions that I intend to validate. I would love to exchange some ideas
with you on this topic offline. Send me an email at mwiseone@gmail.com.
Thanks!

------
keltex
Step 1. Don't use Google Chrome because then you can't see my blog entry.

~~~
il
I only use Chrome, works fine for me.

Also, according to my analytics, 40% of my readers use Chrome, so unless
they're all just constantly refreshing my blog like mindless zombies without
seeing anything, the issue is probably on your end.

What issue are you experiencing?

~~~
pedrocr
I'm not the OP and I can see the text in Chrome on Linux but one issue it does
have is if the browser window is small enough that the title wraps the
subtitle goes behind the buttons.

BTW, I would have subscribed to your RSS feed (a few times before even) if it
was full content.

~~~
il
Unfortunately, fulltext RSS feeds are easy prey for scraper/spam sites, which
is why most blogs don't use them. Nowadays, it looks like most people use RSS
as more of a notification when new content is posted.

~~~
pedrocr
I won't follow a blog that doesn't have a full RSS feed, it's just not worth
it. I can't actually remember another blog I came across recently that didn't
have full content, and the 100+ I follow include pretty mainstream stuff. So
I'd be curious as to how you got to this conclusion. Also, why do you worry
about spam sites?

~~~
il
Different industries have different rules I suppose. Allright, I've enabled
fulltext feeds for the time being, we'll see how it goes.

Spam considerations aside, it's a tradeoff between subscriber counts and
pageviews. I'm not entirely clear which metric's growth is more desirable.

~~~
pedrocr
Subscribed. I'd be curious to find out what you conclude about the experience.
Thanks.

